# Fostering 2 lovely cats in Wiltshire



## Milly&2Cats (Mar 18, 2017)

Dear people and friends of pets... We are looking for a kind person or family who would be willing to rehome temporarily our 2 lovely cats from May till the end of September... We will be moving house in Septmeber and currently till that time we need to find a temporary home for Snowy and Luna... We will be paying for temp home and other expenses related to them... Is anyone willing to take care of them from Wiltshire area, Swindon preferred? They are indoor cats 8-9 months old, very clean and cute... Thank you good people...


----------



## Michellelj81 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hello , I'm currently looking to foster cats at the moment. I live in Swindon with my two children. We would love to help look after Snowy and Luna for a few months if you still need the help?
Michelle


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@Michellelj81: good of you to make such a kind offer, no idea if you have been taken up on it. if not, and you are still looking to foster, many of the charities at this time of year are bursting at the seams as it is the start kitten season. :Cat OP was online on Saturday so should have seen your reply. Good luck with the fostering!


----------



## Milly&2Cats (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi Michelle, thank you so much for offering your help and apologies for my late reply... We have moved our cat ladies yesterday to friends who offered themselves but i am not sure how it works out as they already have two cat ladies... I hope for the best... May i contact you later this week if the ladies will not their way of living together? Thank you for your kind offer and help... Milly


----------



## Suewan (Apr 25, 2017)

Michellelj81 said:


> Hello , I'm currently looking to foster cats at the moment. I live in Swindon with my two children. We would love to help look after Snowy and Luna for a few months if you still need the help?
> Michelle


Hi Michelle,

If Milly doesn't need your help then I would be really interested. We have 2 cats that need temporary foster care for 6 months. Would you be interested in looking after them? We would pay for all food/vets/etc.

Thanks 
Suewan


----------



## Milly&2Cats (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi Sue, thank you, luckily the ladies are getting on pretty well so we do not need to seek to rehome them... It would be great if Michelle can help you...


----------

